# Re: What Do You Think Of This guy?



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Tue, 10 Oct 2000 23:35:32 -0700 (PDT)*
Albert,
Having served in the US Army‘s 1st Battalion, 501st
Infantry Airborne, I am always a little sceptical about
ANYONE who chose to capitalize on his experiences in the
Service.  Does he think he‘s doing anyone a favor?  Is he
God‘s gift to the Airborne, or something?
How long was he in?  Is it difficult to become a Sergeant?
By the way...what are the ranks of service in the Canadian
Army?
mike
--- Albert King  wrote:
> O.K. I have not posted much in the last while but did
> read the threads
> on Scott Taylor which has led me to another idea.
> 
> I‘m sure that at least some of you out there have heard
> of a guy called
> James R. Davis. He‘s a Sgt ret. in the Army. Served
> with the RCR and
> the Airborne until 1996. He wrote a book circa1997 called
> The Sharp End.
> He now has a new book out in stores called Fortune‘s
> Warriors. The
> former about his experiences in the army and the latter
> about the
> private military security industry of which he is now
> part.
> 
> Anyway, the question is. What do you think of this guy? I
> have heard a
> variety of different things from different people. Some
> good, some bad.
> Especially to those who served in the Airborne.
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Get Yahoo! Mail - Free email you can access from anywhere!
 http://mail.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 11:18:21 -0400*
Private
Corporal
Master Corporal
Sargeant
Warrant Officer
Master Warrant Officer
Chief Warrant Officer
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Michael McDermott" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 2:35 AM
Subject: Re: What Do You Think Of This guy?
> Albert,
> 
> Having served in the US Army‘s 1st Battalion, 501st
> Infantry Airborne, I am always a little sceptical about
> ANYONE who chose to capitalize on his experiences in the
> Service.  Does he think he‘s doing anyone a favor?  Is he
> God‘s gift to the Airborne, or something?
> 
> How long was he in?  Is it difficult to become a Sergeant?
> By the way...what are the ranks of service in the Canadian
> Army?
> 
> 
> mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- Albert King  wrote:
> > O.K. I have not posted much in the last while but did
> > read the threads
> > on Scott Taylor which has led me to another idea.
> > 
> > I‘m sure that at least some of you out there have heard
> > of a guy called
> > James R. Davis. He‘s a Sgt ret. in the Army. Served
> > with the RCR and
> > the Airborne until 1996. He wrote a book circa1997 called
> > The Sharp End.
> > He now has a new book out in stores called Fortune‘s
> > Warriors. The
> > former about his experiences in the army and the latter
> > about the
> > private military security industry of which he is now
> > part.
> > 
> > Anyway, the question is. What do you think of this guy? I
> > have heard a
> > variety of different things from different people. Some
> > good, some bad.
> > Especially to those who served in the Airborne.
> > 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Get Yahoo! Mail - Free email you can access from anywhere!
>  http://mail.yahoo.com/ 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob A." <carversbench@csolve.net>* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 23:22:27 -0400*
I read his first book, The Sharp End, and thought it was a pretty 
reasonable account of what things must have been like for him and his 
mates. I can also understand his discouragement. He stated at one point 
that he would never take another UN assignment because of the way they 
were so often left with their arses in the breeze. I knew where he would 
end up as soon as I put the book down.
As far as the second book goes I‘ll go and pick it up today. I‘ve been 
hoping to hear what he is up to. His being from my home town and all. I 
think only after reading it and giving it a fair shake could anyone have 
an opinion on the book itself but that doesn‘t mean I can‘t have an 
opinion on the whole soldier of fortune idea.
Here I hit a bit of a crossroad. I feel to some degree that fighting for 
the dollar isn‘t what it should be all about. But, and thats a heavy 
BUT, I have also heard a lot of bitchin‘ and moanin‘ from soldiers about 
not being paid a decent wage for the work they do. If all you know is 
soldiering and you need the dough to get buy and make some sort of life 
and retirement for yourself than I think it‘s a good way around 
starving to death.
It would be easy for me to say take a factory job or get retrained but 
lets be realistic, that isn‘t for everyone. I think I would derail if I 
were stuck in a factory.
Myself, I wouldn‘t level a gun at a guy unless I was ordered to, 
ultimately, by my country for the greater good of my nation. With the 
exception of someone presenting an obvious  threat to me and/or mine of 
course ie:home invasion or whatever.
In the end we do what we need to do to get by with what we know. Is it 
moral?.......ask a banker if he is always moral or a politician and the 
answer will be a resounding uh.............yeah. Do we know better? Sure 
we do!
Do we respect them? Thats a matter of choice but I have more respect for 
a guy who is willing to put his ***  on the line for his paycheque than a 
bureaucratic bean counter or paper pusher. At least we know who is 
really earning their money and who skimming it off the backs of 
others/us.
Rob
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Albert King
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 11:00 AM
  Subject: What Do You Think Of This guy?
  O.K. I have not posted much in the last while but did read the threads 
on Scott Taylor which has led me to another idea.
  I‘m sure that at least some of you out there have heard of a guy 
called James R. Davis. He‘s a Sgt ret. in the Army. Served with the 
RCR and the Airborne until 1996. He wrote a book circa1997 called The 
Sharp End. He now has a new book out in stores called Fortune‘s 
Warriors. The former about his experiences in the army and the latter 
about the private military security industry of which he is now part.
  Anyway, the question is. What do you think of this guy? I have heard a 
variety of different things from different people. Some good, some bad. 
Especially to those who served in the Airborne.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I read his first book, The Sharp End, and 
thought it was a
pretty reasonable account of what things must have been like for him and 
his
mates. I can also understand his discouragement. He stated at one point 
that he
would never take another UN assignment because of the way they were so 
often
left with their arses in the breeze. I knew where he would end up as 
soon
asI put the book down.
As far as the second book goes I‘ll go and pick 
it up
today. I‘ve been hoping to hear what he is up to. His being from my home 
town
and all. I think only after reading it and giving it a fair shake could 
anyone
have an opinion on the book itself but that doesn‘t mean I can‘t have an 
opinion
on the whole soldier of fortune idea. 
Here I hit a bit of a crossroad. I feel to some 
degree
that fighting for the dollar isn‘t what it should be all about. But, and 
thats a
heavy BUT, I have also heard a lot of bitchin‘ and moanin‘ from soldiers 
about
not being paid a decent wage for the work they do. If all you know is 
soldiering
and you need the dough to get buy and make some sort of life and 
retirement
for yourself than I think it‘s a good way around starving to death.
It would be easy for me to say take a factory 
job or get
retrained but lets be realistic, that isn‘t for everyone. I think I 
would derail
if I were stuck in a factory.
Myself, I wouldn‘t level a gun at a guy unless I 
was
ordered to, ultimately, by my country for the greater good of my nation. 
With
the exception of someone presenting an obvious  threat to me and/or mine 
of
course ie:home invasion or whatever. 
In the end we do what we need to do to get by 
with what we
know. Is it moral?.......ask a banker if he is always moral or a 
politician and
the answer will be a resounding uh.............yeah. Do we know better? 
Sure we
do!
Do we respect them? Thats a matter of choice but 
I have
more respect for a guy who is willing to put his ***  on the line for his 
paycheque than a bureaucratic bean counter or paper pusher. At least we 
know who
is really earning their money and whoskimming it off the backs of
others/us.
Rob
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Albert
  King 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 
2000 11:00
  AM
  Subject: What Do You Think Of 
This
  guy?
  O.K. I have not posted much in the last while but did 
read the
  threads on Scott Taylor which has led me to another idea.
  I‘m sure that at least some of you out there have heard of a guy 
called
  James R. Davis. He‘s a Sgt ret. in the Army. Served with the RCR and 
the
  Airborne until 1996. He wrote a book circa1997 called The Sharp 
End. He now
  has a new book out in stores called 
Fortune‘s Warriors. The former 
about his
  experiences in the army and the latter about the private military 
security
  industry of which he is now part.
  Anyway, the question is. What do you 
think of
  this guy? I have heard a variety of different things 
from
  different people. Some good, some bad. Especially to those who served 
in the
  Airborne. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 14:53:35 -0700 (PDT)*
Great input, Rob.  Thought provoking.
mike
--- "Rob A."  wrote:
> I read his first book, The Sharp End, and thought it was
> a pretty reasonable account of what things must have been
> like for him and his mates. I can also understand his
> discouragement. He stated at one point that he would
> never take another UN assignment because of the way they
> were so often left with their arses in the breeze. I knew
> where he would end up as soon as I put the book down.
> As far as the second book goes I‘ll go and pick it up
> today. I‘ve been hoping to hear what he is up to. His
> being from my home town and all. I think only after
> reading it and giving it a fair shake could anyone have
> an opinion on the book itself but that doesn‘t mean I
> can‘t have an opinion on the whole soldier of fortune
> idea. 
> Here I hit a bit of a crossroad. I feel to some degree
> that fighting for the dollar isn‘t what it should be all
> about. But, and thats a heavy BUT, I have also heard a
> lot of bitchin‘ and moanin‘ from soldiers about not being
> paid a decent wage for the work they do. If all you know
> is soldiering and you need the dough to get buy and make
> some sort of life and retirement for yourself than I
> think it‘s a good way around starving to death. 
> It would be easy for me to say take a factory job or get
> retrained but lets be realistic, that isn‘t for everyone.
> I think I would derail if I were stuck in a factory.
> Myself, I wouldn‘t level a gun at a guy unless I was
> ordered to, ultimately, by my country for the greater
> good of my nation. With the exception of someone
> presenting an obvious  threat to me and/or mine of course
> ie:home invasion or whatever. 
> In the end we do what we need to do to get by with what
> we know. Is it moral?.......ask a banker if he is always
> moral or a politician and the answer will be a resounding
> uh.............yeah. Do we know better? Sure we do!
> Do we respect them? Thats a matter of choice but I have
> more respect for a guy who is willing to put his ***  on
> the line for his paycheque than a bureaucratic bean
> counter or paper pusher. At least we know who is really
> earning their money and who skimming it off the backs of
> others/us.
> Rob
> 
>   ----- Original Message ----- 
>   From: Albert King 
>   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>   Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 11:00 AM
>   Subject: What Do You Think Of This guy?
> 
> 
>   O.K. I have not posted much in the last while but did
> read the threads on Scott Taylor which has led me to
> another idea. 
>   I‘m sure that at least some of you out there have heard
> of a guy called James R. Davis. He‘s a Sgt ret. in the
> Army. Served with the RCR and the Airborne until 1996. He
> wrote a book circa1997 called The Sharp End. He now has a
> new book out in stores called Fortune‘s Warriors. The
> former about his experiences in the army and the latter
> about the private military security industry of which he
> is now part. 
> 
>   Anyway, the question is. What do you think of this guy?
> I have heard a variety of different things from different
> people. Some good, some bad. Especially to those who
> served in the Airborne. 
> 
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Get Yahoo! Mail - Free email you can access from anywhere!
 http://mail.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 14:53:35 -0700 (PDT)*
Great input, Rob.  Thought provoking.
mike
--- "Rob A."  wrote:
> I read his first book, The Sharp End, and thought it was
> a pretty reasonable account of what things must have been
> like for him and his mates. I can also understand his
> discouragement. He stated at one point that he would
> never take another UN assignment because of the way they
> were so often left with their arses in the breeze. I knew
> where he would end up as soon as I put the book down.
> As far as the second book goes I‘ll go and pick it up
> today. I‘ve been hoping to hear what he is up to. His
> being from my home town and all. I think only after
> reading it and giving it a fair shake could anyone have
> an opinion on the book itself but that doesn‘t mean I
> can‘t have an opinion on the whole soldier of fortune
> idea. 
> Here I hit a bit of a crossroad. I feel to some degree
> that fighting for the dollar isn‘t what it should be all
> about. But, and thats a heavy BUT, I have also heard a
> lot of bitchin‘ and moanin‘ from soldiers about not being
> paid a decent wage for the work they do. If all you know
> is soldiering and you need the dough to get buy and make
> some sort of life and retirement for yourself than I
> think it‘s a good way around starving to death. 
> It would be easy for me to say take a factory job or get
> retrained but lets be realistic, that isn‘t for everyone.
> I think I would derail if I were stuck in a factory.
> Myself, I wouldn‘t level a gun at a guy unless I was
> ordered to, ultimately, by my country for the greater
> good of my nation. With the exception of someone
> presenting an obvious  threat to me and/or mine of course
> ie:home invasion or whatever. 
> In the end we do what we need to do to get by with what
> we know. Is it moral?.......ask a banker if he is always
> moral or a politician and the answer will be a resounding
> uh.............yeah. Do we know better? Sure we do!
> Do we respect them? Thats a matter of choice but I have
> more respect for a guy who is willing to put his ***  on
> the line for his paycheque than a bureaucratic bean
> counter or paper pusher. At least we know who is really
> earning their money and who skimming it off the backs of
> others/us.
> Rob
> 
>   ----- Original Message ----- 
>   From: Albert King 
>   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>   Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 11:00 AM
>   Subject: What Do You Think Of This guy?
> 
> 
>   O.K. I have not posted much in the last while but did
> read the threads on Scott Taylor which has led me to
> another idea. 
>   I‘m sure that at least some of you out there have heard
> of a guy called James R. Davis. He‘s a Sgt ret. in the
> Army. Served with the RCR and the Airborne until 1996. He
> wrote a book circa1997 called The Sharp End. He now has a
> new book out in stores called Fortune‘s Warriors. The
> former about his experiences in the army and the latter
> about the private military security industry of which he
> is now part. 
> 
>   Anyway, the question is. What do you think of this guy?
> I have heard a variety of different things from different
> people. Some good, some bad. Especially to those who
> served in the Airborne. 
> 
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Get Yahoo! Mail - Free email you can access from anywhere!
 http://mail.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Garett Hallman <ghallman@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 19:24:36 -0300*
--------------22AC6172E2B01E6949A89D41
I‘ve got a chapter left of Fortune‘s Warriors.  I‘ve found that its a
very informative book.  As far as what do I think of the author, I can‘t
really answer that question because I never served with him.  I have met
people who know him and they didn‘t say anything bad about him but I
don‘t think an ex-airborne sergeant is going to say anything derogatory
about another ex-airborne sergeant to a militia private.  So far as I‘m
concerned this guys been there and done that and we need more of him in
the infantry.
"Rob A." wrote:
> I read his first book, The Sharp End, and thought it was a pretty
> reasonable account of what things must have been like for him and his
> mates. I can also understand his discouragement. He stated at one
> point that he would never take another UN assignment because of the
> way they were so often left with their arses in the breeze. I knew
> where he would end up as soon as I put the book down.As far as the
> second book goes I‘ll go and pick it up today. I‘ve been hoping to
> hear what he is up to. His being from my home town and all. I think
> only after reading it and giving it a fair shake could anyone have an
> opinion on the book itself but that doesn‘t mean I can‘t have an
> opinion on the whole soldier of fortune idea.Here I hit a bit of a
> crossroad. I feel to some degree that fighting for the dollar isn‘t
> what it should be all about. But, and thats a heavy BUT, I have also
> heard a lot of bitchin‘ and moanin‘ from soldiers about not being paid
> a decent wage for the work they do. If all you know is soldiering and
> you need the dough to get buy and make some sort of life and
> retirement for yourself than I think it‘s a good way around starving
> to death.It would be easy for me to say take a factory job or get
> retrained but lets be realistic, that isn‘t for everyone. I think I
> would derail if I were stuck in a factory.Myself, I wouldn‘t level a
> gun at a guy unless I was ordered to, ultimately, by my country for
> the greater good of my nation. With the exception of someone
> presenting an obvious threat to me and/or mine of course ie:home
> invasion or whatever.In the end we do what we need to do to get by
> with what we know. Is it moral?.......ask a banker if he is always
> moral or a politician and the answer will be a resounding
> uh.............yeah. Do we know better? Sure we do!Do we respect them?
> Thats a matter of choice but I have more respect for a guy who is
> willing to put his ***  on the line for his paycheque than a
> bureaucratic bean counter or paper pusher. At least we know who is
> really earning their money and who skimming it off the backs of
> others/us.Rob
>
>      ----- Original Message -----
>      From: Albert King
>      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>      Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 11:00 AM
>      Subject: What Do You Think Of This guy?
>       O.K. I have not posted much in the last while but did read
>      the threads on Scott Taylor which has led me to another
>      idea.
>
>      I‘m sure that at least some of you out there have heard of a
>      guy called James R. Davis. He‘s a Sgt ret. in the Army.
>      Served with the RCR and the Airborne until 1996. He wrote a
>      book circa1997 called The Sharp End. He now has a new book
>      out in stores called Fortune‘s Warriors. The former about
>      his experiences in the army and the latter about the private
>      military security industry of which he is now part.
>
>      Anyway, the question is. What do you think of this guy? I
>      have heard a variety of different things from different
>      people. Some good, some bad. Especially to those who served
>      in the Airborne.
>
--------------22AC6172E2B01E6949A89D41
I‘ve got a chapter left of Fortune‘s Warriors. I‘ve found that its
a very informative book. As far as what do I think of the author,
I can‘t really answer that question because I never served with him.
I have met people who know him and they didn‘t say anything bad about him
but I don‘t think an ex-airborne sergeant is going to say anything derogatory
about another ex-airborne sergeant to a militia private. So far as
I‘m concerned this guys been there and done that and we need more of him
in the infantry.
"Rob A." wrote:
I read his first
book, The Sharp End, and thought it was a pretty reasonable account of
what things must have been like for him and his mates. I can also understand
his discouragement. He stated at one point that he would never take another
UN assignment because of the way they were so often left with their arses
in the breeze. I knew where he would end up as soon as I put the book down.As
far as the second book goes I‘ll go and pick it up today. I‘ve been hoping
to hear what he is up to. His being from my home town and all. I think
only after reading it and giving it a fair shake could anyone have an opinion
on the book itself but that doesn‘t mean I can‘t have an opinion on the
whole soldier of fortune idea.Here I hit a bit
of a crossroad. I feel to some degree that fighting for the dollar isn‘t
what it should be all about. But, and thats a heavy BUT, I have also heard
a lot of bitchin‘ and moanin‘ from soldiers about not being paid a decent
wage for the work they do. If all you know is soldiering and you need the
dough to get buy and make some sort of life and retirement for yourself
than I think it‘s a good way around starving to death.It
would be easy for me to say take a factory job or get retrained but lets
be realistic, that isn‘t for everyone. I think I would derail if I were
stuck in a factory.Myself, I wouldn‘t level a
gun at a guy unless I was ordered to, ultimately, by my country for the
greater good of my nation. With the exception of someone presenting an
obvious threat to me and/or mine of course ie:home invasion or whatever.In
the end we do what we need to do to get by with what we know. Is it moral?.......ask
a banker if he is always moral or a politician and the answer will be a
resounding uh.............yeah. Do we know better? Sure we do!Do
we respect them? Thats a matter of choice but I have more respect for a
guy who is willing to put his ***  on the line for his paycheque than a
bureaucratic bean counter or paper pusher. At least we know who is really
earning their money and who skimming it off the backs of others/us.Rob
----- Original Message -----
From:
Albert
King
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000
11:00 AM
Subject: What Do You Think Of This
guy?
O.K. I have not posted much in the last while but did read the threads
on Scott Taylor which has led me to another idea.
I‘m sure that at least some of you out there have heard of a guy called
James R. Davis. He‘s a Sgt ret. in the Army. Served with the RCR and
the Airborne until 1996. He wrote a book circa1997 called The
Sharp End. He now has a new book out in stores
called Fortune‘s Warriors.
The former about his experiences in the army and the latter about the private
military security industry of which he is now part.
Anyway, the question is. What do you think
of this guy? I have heard a variety of different things
from different people. Some good, some bad. Especially to those who served
in the Airborne.
--------------22AC6172E2B01E6949A89D41--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 17:03:50 -0600*
the other thing is that in the Canadian Army Warrant Officers are senior
NCOs, not at different series like in the US Military.
----- Original Message -----
From: Jay Digital 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 9:18 AM
Subject: Re: What Do You Think Of This guy?
> Private
> Corporal
> Master Corporal
> Sargeant
> Warrant Officer
> Master Warrant Officer
> Chief Warrant Officer
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Michael McDermott" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 2:35 AM
> Subject: Re: What Do You Think Of This guy?
>
>
> > Albert,
> >
> > Having served in the US Army‘s 1st Battalion, 501st
> > Infantry Airborne, I am always a little sceptical about
> > ANYONE who chose to capitalize on his experiences in the
> > Service.  Does he think he‘s doing anyone a favor?  Is he
> > God‘s gift to the Airborne, or something?
> >
> > How long was he in?  Is it difficult to become a Sergeant?
> > By the way...what are the ranks of service in the Canadian
> > Army?
> >
> >
> > mike
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > --- Albert King  wrote:
> > > O.K. I have not posted much in the last while but did
> > > read the threads
> > > on Scott Taylor which has led me to another idea.
> > >
> > > I‘m sure that at least some of you out there have heard
> > > of a guy called
> > > James R. Davis. He‘s a Sgt ret. in the Army. Served
> > > with the RCR and
> > > the Airborne until 1996. He wrote a book circa1997 called
> > > The Sharp End.
> > > He now has a new book out in stores called Fortune‘s
> > > Warriors. The
> > > former about his experiences in the army and the latter
> > > about the
> > > private military security industry of which he is now
> > > part.
> > >
> > > Anyway, the question is. What do you think of this guy? I
> > > have heard a
> > > variety of different things from different people. Some
> > > good, some bad.
> > > Especially to those who served in the Airborne.
> > >
> >
> >
> > __________________________________________________
> > Do You Yahoo!?
> > Get Yahoo! Mail - Free email you can access from anywhere!
> >  http://mail.yahoo.com/ 
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Albert King <aking@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 12:27:21 -0300*
Davis servd with the Airborne from June 1994 to March 4-5 1996 when the
regiment was disbanded. He did a 3 month tour in Rwanda also with the
Airborne.
The ranks in Canada‘s Army are:
Private
Corprol
Master Corprol
Sergeant
Warrent Officer
Master Warrent Officer
Chief Warrent Officer
Sgt.‘s in Canada‘s infantry usually command a section, about 8-10 men.
Sgt.‘s and M/Cpl.‘s are the backbone of the infantry I often hear.
Master Corprols act a section 2IC‘s. Davis reached Sgt. after 7 years I
believe and was a M/Cpl. after only 3 years. From what i know this is
quite a short time, especially for the Master Corprol rank. Some guys
serve for more then a decade and never make it past Corprol. Sgt. in
Canada means something different then it does in America. We don‘t have
22-23 year old Sgt.‘s running around here like you do. Our Sgt. rank
would be equivelent to a Master Sgt. or Sgt. 1st Class or Staff Sgt. in
the U.S. Army that‘s just off the top of my head, I can‘t remember
exactly how you ranks go, Private, PFC, Corprol, Sgt, SSgt., can‘t
remember a thing after that, not even sure those are right.
Michael McDermott wrote:
> Albert,
>
> Having served in the US Army‘s 1st Battalion, 501st
> Infantry Airborne, I am always a little sceptical about
> ANYONE who chose to capitalize on his experiences in the
> Service.  Does he think he‘s doing anyone a favor?  Is he
> God‘s gift to the Airborne, or something?
>
> How long was he in?  Is it difficult to become a Sergeant?
> By the way...what are the ranks of service in the Canadian
> Army?
>
> mike
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 16:26:30 -0700*
    Is it moral, to work in a factory that manufacres chemicals, used in 
the production of explosives, in those countries.  "soldiers of Fortune" 
is one of the older professions in this world. 
    Is it moral to give the order for your airplanes to drop bombs on 
Bosnia/croatia?  If it is, then it must be to take money to fight on the 
ground for these same causes.   I don‘t believe either is
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>

    Is it moral, to work in a factory 
that manufacres
    chemicals, used in the production of explosives, in those 
countries.
    "soldiers of Fortune" is one of the older professions in this 
world.

    Is it moral to give the order for 
your airplanes
    to drop bombs on Bosnia/croatia? If it is, then it must be to 
take
    money to fight on the ground for these same causes.  I don‘t 
believe
    either is
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 00:20:41 -0700 (PDT)*
Great input, Garret!
mike
--- Garett Hallman  wrote:
> I‘ve got a chapter left of Fortune‘s Warriors.  I‘ve
> found that its a
> very informative book.  As far as what do I think of the
> author, I can‘t
> really answer that question because I never served with
> him.  I have met
> people who know him and they didn‘t say anything bad
> about him but I
> don‘t think an ex-airborne sergeant is going to say
> anything derogatory
> about another ex-airborne sergeant to a militia private. 
> So far as I‘m
> concerned this guys been there and done that and we need
> more of him in
> the infantry.
> 
> 
> 
> "Rob A." wrote:
> 
> > I read his first book, The Sharp End, and thought it
> was a pretty
> > reasonable account of what things must have been like
> for him and his
> > mates. I can also understand his discouragement. He
> stated at one
> > point that he would never take another UN assignment
> because of the
> > way they were so often left with their arses in the
> breeze. I knew
> > where he would end up as soon as I put the book down.As
> far as the
> > second book goes I‘ll go and pick it up today. I‘ve
> been hoping to
> > hear what he is up to. His being from my home town and
> all. I think
> > only after reading it and giving it a fair shake could
> anyone have an
> > opinion on the book itself but that doesn‘t mean I
> can‘t have an
> > opinion on the whole soldier of fortune idea.Here I hit
> a bit of a
> > crossroad. I feel to some degree that fighting for the
> dollar isn‘t
> > what it should be all about. But, and thats a heavy
> BUT, I have also
> > heard a lot of bitchin‘ and moanin‘ from soldiers about
> not being paid
> > a decent wage for the work they do. If all you know is
> soldiering and
> > you need the dough to get buy and make some sort of
> life and
> > retirement for yourself than I think it‘s a good way
> around starving
> > to death.It would be easy for me to say take a factory
> job or get
> > retrained but lets be realistic, that isn‘t for
> everyone. I think I
> > would derail if I were stuck in a factory.Myself, I
> wouldn‘t level a
> > gun at a guy unless I was ordered to, ultimately, by my
> country for
> > the greater good of my nation. With the exception of
> someone
> > presenting an obvious threat to me and/or mine of
> course ie:home
> > invasion or whatever.In the end we do what we need to
> do to get by
> > with what we know. Is it moral?.......ask a banker if
> he is always
> > moral or a politician and the answer will be a
> resounding
> > uh.............yeah. Do we know better? Sure we do!Do
> we respect them?
> > Thats a matter of choice but I have more respect for a
> guy who is
> > willing to put his ***  on the line for his paycheque
> than a
> > bureaucratic bean counter or paper pusher. At least we
> know who is
> > really earning their money and who skimming it off the
> backs of
> > others/us.Rob
> >
> >      ----- Original Message -----
> >      From: Albert King
> >      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >      Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 11:00 AM
> >      Subject: What Do You Think Of This guy?
> >       O.K. I have not posted much in the last while but
> did read
> >      the threads on Scott Taylor which has led me to
> another
> >      idea.
> >
> >      I‘m sure that at least some of you out there have
> heard of a
> >      guy called James R. Davis. He‘s a Sgt ret. in
> the Army.
> >      Served with the RCR and the Airborne until 1996.
> He wrote a
> >      book circa1997 called The Sharp End. He now has a
> new book
> >      out in stores called Fortune‘s Warriors. The
> former about
> >      his experiences in the army and the latter about
> the private
> >      military security industry of which he is now
> part.
> >
> >      Anyway, the question is. What do you think of this
> guy? I
> >      have heard a variety of different things from
> different
> >      people. Some good, some bad. Especially to those
> who served
> >      in the Airborne.
> >
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 00:22:12 -0700 (PDT)*
Thanks Jay D  Donald S!
mike
--- Donald Schepens  wrote:
> the other thing is that in the Canadian Army Warrant
> Officers are senior
> NCOs, not at different series like in the US Military.
> 
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Jay Digital 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 9:18 AM
> Subject: Re: What Do You Think Of This guy?
> 
> 
> > Private
> > Corporal
> > Master Corporal
> > Sargeant
> > Warrant Officer
> > Master Warrant Officer
> > Chief Warrant Officer
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Michael McDermott" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 2:35 AM
> > Subject: Re: What Do You Think Of This guy?
> >
> >
> > > Albert,
> > >
> > > Having served in the US Army‘s 1st Battalion, 501st
> > > Infantry Airborne, I am always a little sceptical
> about
> > > ANYONE who chose to capitalize on his experiences in
> the
> > > Service.  Does he think he‘s doing anyone a favor? 
> Is he
> > > God‘s gift to the Airborne, or something?
> > >
> > > How long was he in?  Is it difficult to become a
> Sergeant?
> > > By the way...what are the ranks of service in the
> Canadian
> > > Army?
> > >
> > >
> > > mike
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > --- Albert King  wrote:
> > > > O.K. I have not posted much in the last while but
> did
> > > > read the threads
> > > > on Scott Taylor which has led me to another idea.
> > > >
> > > > I‘m sure that at least some of you out there have
> heard
> > > > of a guy called
> > > > James R. Davis. He‘s a Sgt ret. in the Army.
> Served
> > > > with the RCR and
> > > > the Airborne until 1996. He wrote a book circa1997
> called
> > > > The Sharp End.
> > > > He now has a new book out in stores called
> Fortune‘s
> > > > Warriors. The
> > > > former about his experiences in the army and the
> latter
> > > > about the
> > > > private military security industry of which he is
> now
> > > > part.
> > > >
> > > > Anyway, the question is. What do you think of this
> guy? I
> > > > have heard a
> > > > variety of different things from different people.
> Some
> > > > good, some bad.
> > > > Especially to those who served in the Airborne.
> > > >
> > >
> > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > Get Yahoo! Mail - Free email you can access from
> anywhere!
> > >  http://mail.yahoo.com/ 
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 00:49:31 -0700 (PDT)*
ALbert,
the following ranks also have their grade attached E-1,
E-7, etc.  These aren‘t addressed to the soldier.
Private E-1---ususally recruits.  Gets E-2 in App. 6
months.
Private E-2---higher pay.  E-3 at one year in service,
thereabouts.
Private First Class E-3---Dutie are the same as E-1s and
E-2s but gets yelled at more.  Looks forward to Specialist
E-4
Specialist E-4---Does the same thing as privates, but
also stands in as Fire Team leader from time to time.  From
this point on Specialists need to have enough promotion
points to become Sergeants E-5.  Promotion points are
based on military prowess shooting straight, military
schools attended, etc.  Usually takes about 3-4 years, but
some guys who are, as they say, "high speed", make it
faster.
Sergeants E-5---Lifers usually.  Lead Fire Teams of 3
guys Grenadier, SAW gunner, Rifleman.  Maybe they‘ll pick
up Staff Sergeant E-6 after about 7-8 years.  This Rank
still depends on promotion points to make it to Staff Sgt.
Staff Sergeants E-6---Lifers definitely.  Lead Squads of
2 Fire teams.  At this pay grade, they are REALLY hoping
somebody at the Department of Defense knows them and loves
them.  If so, Sergeant First Class addressed as Sergeant
at 12 years or better. If not, who KNOWS.
Sergeants First Class E-7---DOD noticed them and now they
can show Second Lieutenants how to DO their jobs.  They
work as Platoon Sergeant and manage 3 squads, a M-60 Crew
2 guys, a medic, and 1 second lieutenant about 31 guys.
 They will do this for about five or six years then  
"pick up" a Company and become a First Sergeant.
First Sergeants E-8---After 20  years, this poor broken
man can now be called First Sergeant and get hated by
everybody.  He yells at the company mortar section, all of
the platoon sergeants, the Dragon Section, and anyone who
stands still for too long.  He also usually laughs at 2nd
Lieutenants for being too big for their britches. 
And...stand quietly by while the company commander a
captain usually takes ALL the credit. Someday he will be a
Sergeant-Major.
Sergeants-Major E-9---who cares...you aren‘t reading this
anyway.
mike the bored
--- Albert King  wrote:
> Davis servd with the Airborne from June 1994 to March 4-5
> 1996 when the
> regiment was disbanded. He did a 3 month tour in Rwanda
> also with the
> Airborne.
> 
> The ranks in Canada‘s Army are:
> 
> Private
> Corprol
> Master Corprol
> Sergeant
> Warrent Officer
> Master Warrent Officer
> Chief Warrent Officer
> 
> Sgt.‘s in Canada‘s infantry usually command a section,
> about 8-10 men.
> Sgt.‘s and M/Cpl.‘s are the backbone of the infantry I
> often hear.
> Master Corprols act a section 2IC‘s. Davis reached Sgt.
> after 7 years I
> believe and was a M/Cpl. after only 3 years. From what i
> know this is
> quite a short time, especially for the Master Corprol
> rank. Some guys
> serve for more then a decade and never make it past
> Corprol. Sgt. in
> Canada means something different then it does in America.
> We don‘t have
> 22-23 year old Sgt.‘s running around here like you do.
> Our Sgt. rank
> would be equivelent to a Master Sgt. or Sgt. 1st Class or
> Staff Sgt. in
> the U.S. Army that‘s just off the top of my head, I
> can‘t remember
> exactly how you ranks go, Private, PFC, Corprol, Sgt,
> SSgt., can‘t
> remember a thing after that, not even sure those are
> right.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael McDermott wrote:
> 
> > Albert,
> >
> > Having served in the US Army‘s 1st Battalion, 501st
> > Infantry Airborne, I am always a little sceptical
> about
> > ANYONE who chose to capitalize on his experiences in
> the
> > Service.  Does he think he‘s doing anyone a favor?  Is
> he
> > God‘s gift to the Airborne, or something?
> >
> > How long was he in?  Is it difficult to become a
> Sergeant?
> > By the way...what are the ranks of service in the
> Canadian
> > Army?
> >
> > mike
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 00:57:23 -0700 (PDT)*
What???  I was talking about taking money for writing about
something most people do humbly and quietly.  It is almost
a travesty to do otherwise in America, that is.
mike
--- dave  wrote:
>     Is it moral, to work in a factory that manufacres
> chemicals, used in the production of explosives, in those
> countries.  "soldiers of Fortune" is one of the older
> professions in this world.  
> 
>     Is it moral to give the order for your airplanes to
> drop bombs on Bosnia/croatia?  If it is, then it must be
> to take money to fight on the ground for these same
> causes.   I don‘t believe either is
> 
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

